# Power King Tires



## Scott (Jan 22, 2008)

Hello,

I am looking to buy a new trailer in the next couple of days. The trailer that DW and I are looking at has Power King Tow Max STR 15" tires. Does anyone have any experience/information on these tires? Thank you in advance.


----------



## Sir Campselot (Feb 15, 2009)

Scott,

This seems to be the standard equipment on the new Outback. From what I have found these are of Chinese origin, not to say that makes them inferior. I even broke out my magnifying glass on a dealer website and YES they also were Power King Tow Master. I have an Outback ordered and I am working with the dealer trying to either get them changed out at Keystone or have the dealer do them as take offs when it arrives. To me it may be worth the extra expense. Everything I have read does not bode well for Chinese tires overall. You will find alot on this topic here and you might Google.

Do not let the tires keep you from purchasing the trailer. Thats an easy fix.

Good Luck,
Sir


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

Ive noticed that brand on several RV's Ive delivered.. Maybe since many have bad reputations, they have come out with new brand names to fool us and start the whole process over..

I have prolly laid down about 5-6000 miles with power king tires on new rv deliveries in the last month.. No problems yet.. I'll let you know If I come across something questionable.

I had a goodyear marathon explode about 80 miles out from Elkhart last summer.. Prolly done 2-3k damage.. Blew out the fenderwell, fender and broke the shock.. Tore the heck out of the trailer.. Needless to say, the factory had me bring it back for some repairs.. It was an 80 psi 16 inch tire on a sundance 5er... It went ka boom.. Sounded like a bomb.. Blew out the whole sidewall..

Carey


----------



## grambo (Jul 30, 2007)

I have these tires on my camper for over a year now with no problems as of yet. Had a 1,200 mile trip last year with no problems.


----------

